# Bodaboda



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been trying out my transparency gizzmo on my scanner .... this is my first attempt .... not too bad









The picture is of a Bodaboda "cooperative" in Busia on the Kenya/Uganda border ... while some of them were quite friendly some wanted "paying" for the photo ....







... it cost me a few shillings to keep my camera


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Blody hell mate, Was there a job lot of Blue Oyster Club doorman's uniforms on sale that day.....like the pink shirts!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Blody hell mate, Was there a job lot of Blue Oyster Club doorman's uniforms on sale that day.....like the pink shirts!


Every cooperative has its own colour shirt ..... and there are serious fights at times for territory


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Must admit, I'd feel a tad uncomfortable amongst that lot!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Must admit, I'd feel a tad uncomfortable amongst that lot!


It's always good to play the stupid colonial Englishman in situtaions like this







which is quite easy for me









It cost me 200 Kenyan Shillings .... about US$3 at the time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I bet they had to have a fight to get a equal share of it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

er, im being thick (perhaps some would say thats normal) but what does a bodaboda coop do?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> er, im being thick (perhaps some would say thats normal) but what does a bodaboda coop do?


They are taxis Jon







if you look at their bikes you will see a seat over the rear wheel, you sit sideways. These guys a tough, they cycle for miles with a passenger and often with luggage as well


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bloody hell that is well impressive, would love to see that type of service here in the UK with our taxis


----------

